# Points/Condenser Question



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there a particular brand recommended, also are there brands to avoid or are they all the same? I normally use AC Delco, but curious if one is as good as the other.

Also, does the condenser have a shelf-life, or is replacement only a matter of mileage? My current set has been in ~3 yrs, 5K miles. Vehicle runs fine, but wondering if age (3 yr) is an issue that may dictate replacement.

TIA


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go with AC Delco. I used to prefer the Filko stuff, but it's long gone. The same condensor has been in my '65 since 1982, and my '67 since 1983. Total mileage, about 190,000 between the two cars. Change the points every 10k miles or so, but leave the condesnsor alone, IMO. They seem to either go bad right away or never go bad. Like a light bulb. They don't have a shelf life, that I've run into. Also, stay away from the Uniset. Go with the seperate points/condensor. When I was in the business, I had more cars towed in with unisets because the condensor always came loose.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Go with AC Delco. I used to prefer the Filko stuff, but it's long gone. The same condensor has been in my '65 since 1982, and my '67 since 1983. Total mileage, about 190,000 between the two cars. Change the points every 10k miles or so, but leave the condesnsor alone, IMO. They seem to either go bad right away or never go bad. Like a light bulb. They don't have a shelf life, that I've run into. Also, stay away from the Uniset. Go with the seperate points/condensor. When I was in the business, I had more cars towed in with unisets because the condensor always came loose.


I've typically changed the whole set every 10-12K, thought it was important to do as a set. I didn't realize the condensor was so durable, good to know. Also wasn't aware of issues regarding the unisets. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

